# 10 Days In



## MFMc (Apr 20, 2021)

You guys are great. Awesome knowledge plus courtesy. Thank you.
I just want to post a pic of my bubble gum feminized then comment that these past 10 days seem like a month in a hospital waiting room fretting over a family member. I mean seriously, this just seems like WAY more than 10 days. It’s a good thing I keep a journal.
I have six others, four of them autos, doing about as well, and eight that have failed or are failing but that includes a couple that did not pop. I’m going to hold off until two weeks has passed before I apply my first diluted fertilizer. 



I don’t have anything to smoke and haven’t for a few years, so this puts a bit of pressure on me to succeed, since it’s never too late to re-dive into drugs. I have a 5 x 5 grow room. How many plants can comfortably Or uncomfortably fit in there?


----------



## pute (Apr 20, 2021)

I have a 4 x 8 flower room and I can get up to 8 plants 4' tall in there.  Good luck.


----------

